# Adding a markup across multiple items



## elvmeister (Sunday at 8:33 AM)

Hi, this is probably pretty simple but I've sat here and googled for an hour and still can't get it right. I have multiple items in this instance in a pack of 12, I have broken them down to the single unit price and now I want to add 50% profit markup to them using H1 as the margin,but be able to raise or lower said mark up in H1  if needed.
Thanks in advance and sorry for putting such simple stuff up.


----------



## mumps (Sunday at 8:49 AM)

Assuming that column G is formatted as number with 2 decimal places and H1 is formatted as a percentage, try this formula in H2 and copy it down the column:  =G2*$H$1+G2


----------



## elvmeister (Sunday at 11:25 AM)

Thanks for the answer,doing that it comes back at 3.30 which is 33% margin. Which is what I was achieving before.


----------



## mumps (Sunday at 11:30 AM)

What is your expected result for 2.20?


----------



## elvmeister (Sunday at 2:38 PM)

mumps said:


> What is your expected result for 2.20?


I'm looking to add 50% profit on to that cost price.


----------



## mumps (Sunday at 4:27 PM)

50% of 2.20 is 1.10
2.20 + 1.10 is 3.30
You said that 3.30 is not what you want.
What exact amount do you want?


----------



## elvmeister (Monday at 1:56 PM)

Sorry, I think I'm confusing myself and you,thank you for taking the time to answer. I want to end up with 50% profit from the sale of the item costing 2.20 and want the excel spreadsheet to show the price that needs to be. When I do the math back for the margin its 33%.  Sorry I'm pretty poor at math .


----------



## mumps (Monday at 2:00 PM)

What would the sale price for the item costing 2.20 be with the 50% profit added?


----------



## elvmeister (Monday at 2:14 PM)

And the sum to make it happen in excel


----------



## mumps (Monday at 2:16 PM)

I’m looking for the exact expected sale price.


----------



## elvmeister (Sunday at 8:33 AM)

Hi, this is probably pretty simple but I've sat here and googled for an hour and still can't get it right. I have multiple items in this instance in a pack of 12, I have broken them down to the single unit price and now I want to add 50% profit markup to them using H1 as the margin,but be able to raise or lower said mark up in H1  if needed.
Thanks in advance and sorry for putting such simple stuff up.


----------



## elvmeister (Monday at 2:19 PM)

Yes that would mean I ended up with a 50% profit margin.


----------



## mumps (Monday at 2:22 PM)

I understand that but what would be the actual sale price that includes the 50% margin? Please give the actual number.


----------



## elvmeister (Monday at 2:31 PM)

I'm trying to make excel give me that number, I don't know the sale price I need I want excel to sort ot for me.


----------



## shinigamilight (Monday at 2:41 PM)

elvmeister said:


> I'm trying to make excel give me that number, I don't know the sale price I need I want excel to sort ot for me.


You see in maths you need 2 things to find the third one, you cannot find 2 things with one value


----------



## mumps (Monday at 2:49 PM)

I still don’t understand what you’re looking for. I’m sorry but unless you can give me at least one final selling price which includes the profit margin, I won’t be able to help.  Perhaps someone else will be able to help.


----------

